# Marilyn



## 20250

Hello, Will you please let me know when Mike's stop smoking CD comes out? I need it bad... Cough, gag, hack... Really bad. LOL, ThanksBrett


----------



## 20250

Now that I have a second to explain a little more... Last night I went to bed early because I was really exhausted from a long long day of work. I missed my tape session for the first time. Anyway, about an hour after I went to bed my DH came up to check on me and my blanket was smoking!!! Apparently I lit one up in my sleep and fell back into a deep sleep. My sub conscience did not wake me up either as Mike says it would during an emergency. So now my ciggies have to be kept away from my bedroom when I go to sleep.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Mike just sent me this info:Launch Date 27 February 2006. Two new CD programs. Stop Smoking Program - 2 CDs 5 Tracks + Listening Schedule, and ......Emotional Healing - 4 CDs 11 Tracks + Listening Schedule. Assistance for those in recovery from emotional distress however it was caused.----------That's all I will post for now as I don't want to infringe on the BB rules - and then have to moderate my own self!!!







but I will let you know more info as I have it, or you can email Mike as well.Don't despair - not much longer, Brett! xx


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I missed my tape session for the first time. Good Heavens!!! Well, I don't know about waking up in an emergency or not (since you didn't fall asleep while listening to the session!) - perhaps your subconscious mind didn't see it as an emergency, but smoking as the "usual" routine! But you know that smoking in bed is a no-no but lots of people do it and lots of people who do fall asleep with a lighted ciggie aren't doing hypno programs. But thank goodness you (is DH for Dear Heart = your wife?) were caught in time! whew! xxxYep, those ciggies are trying to tell ya something!







xxx


----------



## 20250

LOL, yeah, you may have to give yourself some time off, we won't have that.So, if I was listening to the tapes I would have awoken? Miss one darn day and all hell breaks loose. Never again!!Thanks Marilyn,Brett


----------



## Screamer

Lol Brett! You are a dag. Thank goodness you are okay though!







I have to confess I once went to a (boyfriend at the times) house and I fell asleep on the lounge watching a movie with a ciggie in the hand. Thank goodness he had a look at what was going on when he noticed there was a huge smokescreen in front of the carpet. Not so impressed at the big black melted hole I left on his floor







(and no that's not why we broke up-lol)


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

OMG BRett, you need to NOT smoke in bed any more. Put the **** down. If I can stop you can stop. Thank Goodness your MRS came in. You don't need to burn that nice house down.Now that you have been scolded try to stop.Take careKat What does you DH stand for??


----------



## 20250

I think it stands for Dear Hubby? Though I can think of a few more that dh could stand for,but I would have to e-mail it,lol.That's the first time I ever heard a ciggie called a *** or a Dag







. Where did that come from? You must be feeling better, Yay for Kat







Anyway, thanks for your concern and I'll go stand in the corner for ten minutes now.ByeBrett


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

NO to feeling better. This is the worst #### I have ever had. H feels alittle better.We used to call my friends ex a DH, not for dear though.So will you stop the IBS tapes and start the stop smoking?. Good luck hard thing to do.No my older Granddaughter is sick.LatterKat


----------



## Screamer

Ooops, sorry Brett, must be aussie slang (yes, a dag is a piece of poo that hangs off a sheeps bum but over here it also means hmmm how to explain, umm for eg if you went to the shops in your trackie daks with your hair everywhere, unshaven and your ugg boots you'd be a dag, or in some cases a bit of a twit only not so harsh, a bit silly I guess is a better way of explaining it).I'm a little confusticated though, you keep talking about your DH then said that it stood for Dear Hubby just above, now forgive me if I'm wrong but I thought you were married with kids and not sure on how you could have a DH (dear hubby)? Lol, I'm such a ditz, I never have a clue what's going on


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yes Brett - Amy is thinking the same as I was - I thought DH was dear hubby, but then figured since you were referring to your wife, you meant it to be dear heart - so Amy, I am just as confus-elled - as you are!







LOL so make that two ditz's - though, Amy you are not a ditz! xxKat - you just take care of yourself and get better you hear??? Rest and take it as easy as you can. xx







-


----------



## Screamer

C'mon Brett! Come out and explain yourself!!! Either you have a closet husband we knew nothing about or your as confused as we are and are calling your wife Dear Hubby-lol







Kat, I hope you are feeling better soon too! Marilyn, 2 ditz's is better than one


----------



## 23392

Brett, one of my students managed to quit smoking via acupuncture. Might be worth a try...till the cds arrive!You're not allowed to immolate yourself, understand, sir?


----------



## 20250

OH SH*T! You busted me







What an idiot I am, and how long have you guys been laughing about this?







Yeah you, I see you snickering over there in the corner







How about BH...Better Halve, or is it Half?DH could be short for Damn Hot, Dumb Hussie







, Dear Heart, as Marilyn said, and a few others that can't be listed here.You guys are just wrong!LMAOAO, I did the acupunture 2x with my BH







and it did nothing for either of us. Quite pricy too!!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Okay, BH stands for butt head







I do like the sayiing better half though. I cannot stand when men talk about their old ladies, SO don't go there.IBS free again yesterday, I guess that is one good thing??????? about the flu. My H had D last night. I know it isn't funny or amusing, but it was different watching someone else run to the loo every few minutes, for several hours. Now if he had only had an accident (shhhh I did not say that) He might know how I feel.







Oh well have a nice Sunday everyone.xxxx


----------



## 20250

I was joking







, She is the Center of my world, and the others that I would not list were not degrading at all, just not appropiate (sp) for this board, except for "delicious Honey" BTW, OLd Ladies is degrading to women. I sit her way up high on a pedestal. It's not nice getting joy from someone else's "D". Though he has an idea now of what you go through on a daily basis....I hope we are not have a spat, Kat.


----------



## Screamer

Oh Brett! You are TOOOOOO funny! I have to confess I have been sitting in the corner on the whole DH thing for months!!! But you seemed to know what it meant so I didn't want to pry into your personal life







I believe DW (dear wife) is what you were really after although BH is great too. I'm the Mrs. Seems to be standard in Aus. If boys want to go out drinking or something they have to "ask the Mrs." lol. Kat, Poor hubby. I hope he gets better soon. I gently remind my hubby when he gets those bugs that that's what it's like to be me 24/7 forever and he's SOOOO sympathetic. He seems to forget the minute the D stops though


----------



## 20250

It must have been the xanax.Yeah, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Gee, Thanks for sitting on this for MONTHS!!! What a dunce I am. Time to crawl under a rock.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Okay now I have the big D. SHH that is what I get for making fun of the DH. (notice I put DH not just H)Can't last long haven't ate much all weekend.Brett your funny


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Don't feel badly, Brett - I didn't say anything because I am the worst at figuring out what stuff stands for - I finally caught on to IMHO, and FWIW - but I actually had to look up one I never heard of, and when I did, was I red!You aren't alone - my kids know all these shortcuts - comes second nature to them!So anyway - TTFN!







xx


----------



## Screamer

Awww Brett, I just figured it meant something I'd never heard of before, don't worry! And Marilyn, it took me SOOOO long to figure out ROFLMAO and ROFL and I have no clue at all what FWIW is! Please share


----------



## 14416

For what it's worth, by chance? Eh, thought I'd pop my head in to say hey to some of my buddies down on the hypno forum.Wish you all well.And Brett... Tell DH, I mean your "wife" I said hey


----------



## 20250

TTFN? Please share. Kat, Does the D mean you are back to your old self, not sick with the flu anymore.I gotta go Kiss my DH goodbye now, Time for work...







SYL







BrettEdited, back to your old self, not old, Sorry Kat


----------



## peardrops

This is a good game







TTFN = Ta ta for now?SYL = See you later







A few more - TY - Thank you TKS - Thanks C&G - Chuckle and grin GIWIST - Gee, I wish I'd said that IIRC - If I remember correctly CMIIW - Correct me if I'm wrong GD&R - Grining, ducking and runningCUL8R


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

NO Brett still have flu. I think the hot cocoa I drank cause I was feeling so cold, went right through me.Day 5 of this. My "D" H is home again today.Gee Brett it is presidents day, you own your own company just take the day off. To cold to work.HI Grant, miss you, set a date yet?Have a good oneKat.


----------



## Screamer

Pear, all I have to say on all of that is







Grant, good to see you here







Kat, sorry your still feeling crummy







I'm actually making it through a cold without all my usual D which has been wonderful. I've had a couple of dodgy moments where I've had a pain spread across the tum but otherwise no after effects of that pain







Anyway, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## peardrops

Screamer







Glad to hear you are doing OK.


----------



## 20250

Hot cocoa is a big no no for me too. What were you thinking?Hi Pear, Hi Fio, I mean Amy, Hi Grant, Hi Marilyn


----------



## Screamer

He he, not Fiona anymore! I put a rinse in my hair today, sadly the bits that were blonde are now nearly black







I am a woman of many hair colours. Luckily this one cost me all of $8 and will wash out in a couple of months! Really hoping it fades soon though!!!Yep Pear, if you were to rattle on in your posts with all those letters people might think you'd LYM (lost your marbles, gosh I just made that up, can you tell?














Sorry, silly mood!).Mmmm yummmm! Hot cocoa, now I can't WAIT for winter!!! (sorry, I love the stuff).


----------



## 23392

I could leave hot cocoa, but I grieve for raspberries! :-(I'd love to have cobalt blue streaks in my black hair...ever thougth about it, Screamer?  [apparently you have to bleach the hair to do it, though, and I'm not willing to do that.]Brett...saw some baaaad stuff on smoking and motility. The toxins, the low 02, various other can play havoc with it. Mike better get that cd out soon; I was looking forward to meeting DH, or DW, or "I'm here now what are your other 2 wishes" on your road trip this summer!


----------



## 23392

Oh, and Brett. ;-) 3 posts back...where's MY 'Hi?' Newbies get no respect...  [probably I just wasn't on at the right time.]Off to see the wizard, I mean, Mike. The voice behind teh curtain?  [Altho...if Mike's voice had come out softly saying "Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain," they'd have been hypnotized and done it.]Ah, free association, it's a wonderful thing...Cross your fingers for me tonight, gang. I woke up despite the tapes twice today, both with D...but oddly feel much better than I did with only 1x a day. Very odd. Anyway, I'm blaming it on the D, no failure of the tapes.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

My daughter has dark hair and had copper red streaks put in it - looks very lovely! She didn't bleach it out first though, so it is not as intense of a color, more subtle.Mike is releasing the "Start Afresh" Stop Smoking CD on the 27th. I'll post the info as soon as I get it - will also have to ask him if it's OK to do both the IBS and smoking cessation one at the same time - don't know about that one!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Fingers crossed for ya!!!







We were posting at the same time! xx


----------



## Screamer

Angry Optimist-I have thought about cobalt streaks. I used to do all manner of strange stuff to my hair. As for bleaching, well that's what I'm trying to help my hair recover from. Had a bit of a disaster visit to the hairdressers. I've gone black before on purpose and it really doesn't suit me. I was trying to go brown again







Never mind, at least it's one of those one's that wash out!!! Bleaching kills your hair! I only had foils put in twice and the ends of my hair are a frazzled mess! Lucky I didn't have to pay for it as it was a gift voucher







Hence trying to fix it myself. Zero money for the hairdresser







Good luck tonight







I'll have my fingers crossed too! Oh and Marilyn, my email finally kicked back in today so will email you tomorrow (getting sorta late now and whew! You should have seen my poor inbox!!! Sigh, sadly most of it junk rather than friends


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Amy - It's 3:35 am over in the middle of the US where I am!







I have no concept of time once I start working!!! LOLWhat time is it now in Aussie? Catch ya later - tonight I am going out with my friends to a floral symphony - the high school kids play musical instruments in formal attire, and also parade around holding arrangements for the audience to view, while professional florists make arrangements and raffle them off while we watch them being created - the place has a great aroma of all the fresh flowers there - and they make so many of them, there are lots of winners! It has become a tradition for us - and one of us in our group have won a few times! Have a good day or night!


----------



## 20250

Sorry AO, Good Morning and Hello







You guys were busy little buggers last night.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Oiy - I am still working!!! Compiling clinical studies - its a slog - have a nice day, Brett!


----------



## 20250

Is this job or school related? You have a nice day TOO!!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

If I would of known you guys were up last nigth we could of got in the chat room. COULD NOT sleep for nothing. Running a slight fever, could not breath out of nose, so throat started hurting. I sure hope this #### gets out of me soon. I am missing work again today. No way can I clean a house when I can't even walk through mine without getting dizzy. Any tips on how to get your stregth back?I tried going back to sleep this mornging but the guy across the street is putting in a new drive. It is only 10 degrees here. He is strange.Oh well have a good day.Kat


----------



## 20250

Yes, your neighbor is strange!, If it's too cold when they install pavement or concrete it will crack and look like #### in a short period of time.What works for me when I get a cold is to sweat it out. I wear extra clothes and blankets to bed and it usually helps me sweat out the flu.Hope you feel better today Kat!


----------



## 18204

Where are my manners, I didn't ask earlier, How are you feeling today Kat?Hey Brett, You mentioned earlier about renting a motor home, have you used one before? If not, I gaaaraaanteee you will love it. I am sitting in ours at this moment in sunny, warm (82 degrees) fort myers, Florida. You probably won't be using it the way we currently are (avoiding the cold winter in Vermont), but it is such a cool way to travel. And thanks to Mike we won't care so much anymore, but we know exactly where a bathroom is, we just need to find a safe place to pull over to use it, if needed. BTW, It took us 2 and 1/2 days to get here and I did not have to stop once just for the bathroom, when needed I was able to hold it until we stopped for gas or something else.LaterRobby


----------



## 20250

No, I have never rode in one before, but you are making me green with envy. Actually, we've been looking around and have decided to just go ahead and buy one. Maybe in the spring. You are one lucky dog, Florida, RV, and IBS under control. That's cool, something to look forward to with these tapes. Enjoy the Sun!!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I would love to in our new RV. Robby move over I will be on my way. I WISH! DREAM ON!!


----------

